# Hard water- calcium deposits



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question. The tap water down here is relatively hard. This hasn't been a big problem, but I wanted to ask about a particular issue. On the Tub drain and toilet Calcium has a tendency to build up over time, way more than I've ever seen anywhere else- My tank has the tell-tale white residue left on the side when the water slowly evaporates do to natural processes.

Is it a good idea to clean the residue every water change or do my plants and pond snails(argh) make enough use of it to where it shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much either way. Your plants won't derive any benefit from it, I don't know if inverts will make use of it or not. I think they would get what they need directly from the water column. Personally I would probably clean it off but it won't do any great harm if you just leave it there either.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

No harm, no benefit. Just a visual thing. Just scrape it off if it bothers ya. Which it does me on my tanks. ;o)


----------



## A Fish Guy (Apr 17, 2010)

What are the numbers on you water test?
KH
GH
Ph
Phosphate

do you inject Co2
do your plants pearl 
do you really see plant growth

Hmmmmm

???


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

A Fish Guy said:


> What are the numbers on you water test?
> KH
> GH
> Ph
> ...


Testing the water today- but...


The answer to all the bottom questions is yes. My plants are pearling like crazy since I doubled the light and added CO2. Going to upload some before and after pics pretty soon. I left last wed and came back sunday and the tank looked completely different.


----------



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

My water is really hard! Luckily, Mollies prefer hard water. At least that's what I've read.


----------

